# Tourist visa subclass 600 refusal



## Steve Samson (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi all,
Can anyone clarify the following grounds for refusal of a Visitor (Tourist) (subclass 600) visa, for us please? This is a tourist visa for filipina to visit Australia.

The application was refused on the grounds of regulation 600.211(c) not being met.

The following is the copy of their reference to Clause 600.211(c) provided in the refusal decision;

600.211
The applicant genuinely intends to stay temporarily in Australia for the purpose for which the visa is granted, having regard to:
(a) whether the applicant has complied substantially with the conditions to which the last substantive visa, or any subsequent bridging visa, held by the applicant was subject; and
(b) whether the applicant intends to comply with the conditions to which the Subclass 600 visa would be subject; and
(c) any other relevant matter.

Questions:
Can (c) be read in isolation of (a) and (b)?

I did not think (c) could be read in isolation of 600.211 (a) and (b) and that (c) relied on (a) and (b) being relevant to the applicant/application
.
I thought that the conditions of (a) and (b) had to be satisfied before (c) could even be considered?
In the circumstances of this visa application, 600.211(a) and (b) are not relevant and yet the grounds for refusal given were 600.211(c).

Hope someone has some experience in this same situation and can explain a little to me because the department said under "Review rights" "there is no right of merits review for this decision" and under "Questions about this decision" the officer has stated "The department cannot consider your visa application any further".
Are there any options?
Thanks if you can help or know someone I can contact who can


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

It's very difficult for a Philippine citizen (I don't know much about the Philippina) who owns nothing, has no bank account and owns no home or business to get a Visa unless it's some sort of work Visa abroad but a tourist Visa is very difficult so basically tourist Visa's are only granted to citizens that don't want to loose their wealth or have a reason to return back to the Philippines.

It would be easier for her to get a work Visa in Australia, so much information left out but if your looking at marriage that's a process and hopefully she has never been married because there's no divorce in the Philippines, it could be very expensive to get it annulled and in some cases impossible, if she is married or (lacking information) has kids it gets worse.


----------



## Steve Samson (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks M.C.A.
Just looking for a correct interpretation of the clause


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

If the Australian government is anything like the UK if they can see a refusal in it they will interperate the rules anyway they please. Proving that your filipina will return is next to impossible.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> If the Australian government is anything like the UK if they can see a refusal in it they will interperate the rules anyway they please. Proving that your filipina will return is next to impossible.


Same as US. They want irrefutable evidence that the applicant has reason to go back home and not overstay a visitor or tourist visa and/or will not use the visit to further some other plan/agenda. They are not even required to give an explanation for the refusal.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Steve I didn't want to come out and say but I will now, the government here doesn't need a reason to do anything even following the rules (rules are vague and written this way for a reason), it gives a wide discretion and interpretation to the Immigration official and there will be no advocacy groups to help you, but I have scoured the internet and found that others were able to get the tourist visa either by trying multiple times and other's had luck hiring a lawyer.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

It's the Australian government refusing the visa application. The US is similarly difficult, if not more so. I have heard that it helps if the person has traveled to other countries (and returned to the Philippines) regularly. In other words their passport has several stamps in it already.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

Not only do many countries, like the U.S., believe visitors plan to overstay their tourist visa, but even if one manages to obtain a tourist visa to visit a country, the immigration authorities at the border can still refuse the "tourist" entry.

However, to get the tourist visa, prove that the tourist has reasons that they would not possibly over-stay their visa. Show precedant in the form of other wealthy countries which were visited and departed from. Show ownership of property, a good job, family and anything outside of the country to be visited which might help the country believe that the visitor has a lot of reason not to stay.

I showed the U.S. that I had a job and property outside of the U.S. and that I already had proven that I wanted to keep my (filipina)girlfriend with me, as evidenced by the fact that I (and my company) moved my girlfriend from Norway to Malaysia. Even though it is VERY unusual, the U.S. gave my girlfriend/fiance' a visa. 

U.S. Immigration in Seattle pulled us aside as we tried to enter the U.S. for a long check.
Immigration was stunned and in disbelief that we obtained a tourist visa for my gf/fiance'. 
They asked many questions about how I got the visa and so I basically outlined everything for them that I had outlined for the embassy authorities. 
Immigration kind of chastised us for being able to get her a tourist visa and warned us that we would suffer greatly if they did us the favor of letting her in on the tourist visa and then she over-stayed and/or tried to change her visa to a fiance' visa.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*US Immigration hard on Asian Ladies*



EuroBob said:


> U.S. Immigration in Seattle pulled us aside as we tried to enter the U.S. for a long check.
> Immigration was stunned and in disbelief that we obtained a tourist visa for my gf/fiance'.
> They asked many questions about how I got the visa and so I basically outlined everything for them that I had outlined for the embassy authorities.
> Immigration kind of chastised us for being able to get her a tourist visa and warned us that we would suffer greatly if they did us the favor of letting her in on the tourist visa and then she over-stayed and/or tried to change her visa to a fiance' visa.


My wife would stay in the Philippines for long lengths of time (green card holder only) and she would return and get hassled badly as she arrived in Minnesota, she has the green card and Military ID card...Lol.


----------



## Michelleausie (Feb 1, 2016)

Steve Samson said:


> Hi all,
> Can anyone clarify the following grounds for refusal of a Visitor (Tourist) (subclass 600) visa, for us please? This is a tourist visa for filipina to visit Australia.
> 
> The application was refused on the grounds of regulation 600.211(c) not being met.
> ...





Hello Steve,

It happened to me also, I was refused of tourist visa twice. Like your girlfriend, they suspected that I am going to over stay in Australia. After 9 months, I am finally here in Australia. The one that helped is the *<SNIP>Removed personal information.* or just go to reputable to travel agencies.

Tell your gf not to be disheartened


----------

